# Has the ECB Group died?



## mike65 (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow no posts?  Did ya'all ditch your ECB's for something else?


----------



## bobank03 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey Mike. Can't speak for anyone else, but between Football, Baseball and Hockey and the NASCAR race a few weeks back, I have been pretty busy. Got a cord of firewood in that needed to be stacked and have a few repairs to make around the house. 

Hoping to fire up the ECB next weekend for a couple of fatties, two meatloafs and a load of chili. How about you. Nice avatar from Kentucky Speedway. Have you ever been there? 

I grew up in Cincy, but they built it after I moved North.


----------



## mike65 (Oct 7, 2013)

My avatar is my on line sim race car. We race online with the Stock Car Evolution game. There is also iRacing. Our website is www.racingforjesus.com. Where Jesus is 1st and racing is second. 

I plan on doing 2 8lb Pork Butts this Wednesday. We're going camping thursday.friday,saturday and plan on taking most of the pork for our family and whoever else would like some. I'm looking foward to pulled pork taco. :).   I'll be purchasing the pork from GFS. They come 2 butts per package @ $ 1.37 lb.  I'll be using my soup cans for smoke and lump charcoal for heat. I was hoping to locate some apple woods slivers but all I can find is chips. I'll be taking some pics of the cook.


----------



## hardwater (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm back in action, smoking took the back seat for the last six weeks while I moved to Alaska, got a place to live, etc.


----------



## venture (Oct 25, 2013)

Goes to show what I know?

Didn't know there was an ECB group?

Retired mine many years ago.

Had some great smokes off that little unit.

Getting a little confused now?

My idea of an ECB is:

View media item 145260
The REAL cheapies from years back.

Is everybody using ECB to refer to anything Brinkman these days?

Just a thought?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bobank03 (Oct 26, 2013)

Venture, welcome to the group. All are welcome, but basically any bullet smoker made by Brinkmann fits the bill. But the group is really open to any and all!

Hey Hardwater. When I saw your post about moving to AK, I was like.....What??? I am retired from the military. I should have figured it out. I spent 7 years in Army and then retired out of the AF Reserve in 2002. Thanks for serving our country! BTW have you run across any of the AK smoke shacks we see on tv from time to time?


----------



## hardwater (Oct 26, 2013)

You're welcome, I appreciate your service as well!

I haven't ran across any smoke shacks yet, I wanted to build one, but an insane housing market has me living in base housing.


----------



## bobank03 (Oct 27, 2013)

Well, that's ok as long as they let you run your smoker? Now all you need is a nice snow machine and a power auger? I see ya ice fishing in your avatar... Smoked fish? At least in base housing you aren't paying the utility bills! 

I lived in base housing when I was stationed in Germany. I had enough of that.


----------



## hardwater (Oct 27, 2013)

Yep, I can run my smoker, no issues there.  

I have a good 2 stroke auger.  I'm all set there.  In the market for a snow machine, I'll probably buy one in the next month.  

I have smoked fish a few times, but nothing too serious.  Next summer, when the salmon start running, I'll be sure to smoke a lot more fish.


----------



## bobank03 (Oct 27, 2013)

Sounds like you will be ready to go. I have never been to AK, but from what I can see, just like everywhere else you have to respect your surroundings and not take any crazy chances and you will have a lot of fun there.


----------



## tread (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm here. I'm new. I started a thread. thanks


----------



## magslam (Nov 30, 2013)

Mike65 said:


> Wow no posts?  Did ya'all ditch your ECB's for something else?


Something that hasn't change; el cheapo is still the cheapest smoker out there. Is the entry level unit, people go from there to the WSM, or they turn to electric.ECB is fun for some time but then, well, life moves on.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 6, 2017)

IMG_20170704_121812.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 6, 2017









[emoji]129300[/emoji] [emoji]128587[/emoji]


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm still around but it might just be me and you. We did such a good job with the mods that no one wants to talk about it anymore! hahaha

I need to clean my ECB up and use it a little. Been a little busy doing other things! lol my life story!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 12, 2017)

bobank03 said:


> I'm still around but it might just be me and you. We did such a good job with the mods that no one wants to talk about it anymore! hahaha
> 
> I need to clean my ECB up and use it a little. Been a little busy doing other things! lol my life story!



Love my mini smoker..  I think that the ony way this thing can be better is if i had a partyQ on it. :yahoo:


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 12, 2017)

bobank03 said:


> I'm still around but it might just be me and you. We did such a good job with the mods that no one wants to talk about it anymore! hahaha
> 
> I need to clean my ECB up and use it a little. Been a little busy doing other things! lol my life story!



Love my mini smoker..  I think that the ony way this thing can be better is if i had a partyQ on it. :yahoo:


----------



## lvjayhawk15 (Jul 12, 2017)

Not for me....just bought one off OfferUp, headed to Home Depot to mod it a bit then take a week vacay, then come back to do my first smoke- EVER!

Pretty darn excited!!!

Thanks already for the pics of yall's mods- i'll be putting them to use tomorrow =)


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 12, 2017)

[emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]127866[/emoji]  be safe!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm doing a mailbox mod and a rotisserie mod for this ECB [emoji]128544[/emoji] also installing a digiQ


----------



## thinblueduke (Jul 12, 2017)

I still use my ECB about once a month.  I converted it to gas a few years ago, and I never went back to charcoal.

I try to get a little fat dripping onto the wood chunks and the small cast iron skillet that holds them.  It adds some nice grill flavor.

Have fun, LV!  Modding the ECB is almost as much fun as cooking with it!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 12, 2017)

Oh.. all the years I missed in here.. it kinda ticks me off I wasn't in on all of it as it happened back a few years ago.. oh well..


----------



## steellord (Oct 29, 2017)

I haven't done much with my ECB yet. I set it up last fall and did a few mods to it. I did a pork butt on it and it came out great! I will be using it again this fall now that boating season in Michigan is done. Here is a pic of my set up and one of the pork butt I did last fall.


----------



## thinblueduke (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice-looking setup, and that shoulder looks great!

It's also good motivation for me to fire mine up. :D


----------



## steellord (Nov 17, 2017)

Now that the boating season here in Michigan is done it's time to get the ECB out of the garage and do some cooking. I'm planning on doing a small 4-5 lb pork loin this Sunday. I'm figuring it shouldn't take more than a couple hours to be done.
Wish me luck, I'll share the results when it's done. :)


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 17, 2017)

steellord said:


> Now that the boating season here in Michigan is done it's time to get the ECB out of the garage and do some cooking. I'm planning on doing a small 4-5 lb pork loin this Sunday. I'm figuring it shouldn't take more than a couple hours to be done.
> Wish me luck, I'll share the results when it's done. :)


Wish you luck..  haha.. it's going to be barely in the 40s and raining tonight and tomorrow.. ok weather Sunday. 40 ish. 
I'm going to make a huge 3 gallons of chili on my ECB and then Monday and Tuesday I'm smoking my buckboard bacon for 12 hours cold smoke.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 17, 2017)

You did good setting yours up.. not much better you can do but maybe enclose the bottom . Hard to do without spare parts or make something from scratch.


----------



## steellord (Nov 19, 2017)

Well my second try didn't go so well. Pork loin was nice and juicy but the rub I used was unappetizing and the loin was also bitter tasting! Oh well better luck next time!


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Nov 9, 2018)

I’ve been tempted to mod mine but I think sadly I’m just going WSM. The parts to mod them are just drying up. Lava pan is like $60 now. Smokey joes are $50 and then there’s still seal issues still. It’s just hard to dump like $100 into a solution thar might fail


----------



## smmmokin (Nov 22, 2018)

hawtsauc3 said:


> I’ve been tempted to mod mine but I think sadly I’m just going WSM. The parts to mod them are just drying up. Lava pan is like $60 now. Smokey joes are $50 and then there’s still seal issues still. It’s just hard to dump like $100 into a solution thar might fail



I think the idea of the ECB mods are to keep them cheap, and have fun doing it. Check Craigslist or Facebook marketplace for Smokey joes, I see them all the time for $10-$20.  I also see ECB’s a lot for cheap.  The water pan that came with the grill works fine.


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Jan 20, 2020)

Well I did ditch mine to my neighbor who’s been using it a ton which makes me happy. I will say I do kinda wish someone brought the products back. They were a great deal at $40


----------



## cpresoz (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm glad I found this group. I got mine for free from a friend and made the standard mods and ideas from here and there. Closing off the bottom was key and if I get the charcoal and dampers right, I can maintain temp on it's own for up to 2 hours before touching it. I haven't tried a long smoke yet but will trying the minion method.


----------



## cpresoz (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## bill1 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hooray!  ECB's forever, regardless the brand stamped on the round tube!


----------

